# New Stream Problem



## mjpfeffer

Since I got my Stream for Christmas, it's been working great. Now with the latest iOS app update, it's now allowing me to stream shows to either the iPad or the iPhone. I just keep getting an error box that says: "DVR Unable to Stream: Your Tivo DVR is not set up to allow streaming. Please contact your cable provider" 

It can still download, it passes the streaming test inside the app, it just won't stream shows, which makes me want to throw it out the window, since one of my main uses was basically to turn the iPad into a second TV.

Any ideas?


----------



## mattack

Call up Tivo and/or post on forums.tivo.com 

(Personally, I *prefer* downloading to streaming, even inside the house.. it lets me skip forward/back more quickly, and except for the rare (IMHO) case of wanting to jump directly to the last 10 mins of a program, is just as fast as streaming.)


----------



## Dan203

Pull the plug on your Stream and all of your TiVos and allow them to reboot. Also double check that all your TiVos have the "video sharing" and "video downloads" options in your TiVo.com account. 

Also if the TiVo is from a cable provider they may have disabled streaming. With cable provider boxes they have control over features like that.


----------



## mjpfeffer

I tried the reboot last night, didn't help. Also, my Premiere is mine, with lifetime service, and has both video sharing and downloading checked on TiVo.com - guess its time to call Tivo.


----------



## Dan203

When you look at your account do you see the Stream? Is it activated?


----------



## zubinh

I often have the same problem where the Tivo app cannot find an activated Stream. It takes 15-20 minutes searching for a Stream and it still doesnt work. However, once I pull the plug from the Stream and restart it, I'll be able to download and watch right away.


----------



## mjpfeffer

Everything shows up on Tivo.com properly, the stream is seen and tests fine in the TiVo iPad/iPhone app, it just won't "Watch Now on iPad" - I can download shows no problem.

Very strange.


----------



## Dan203

That is strange. Download and Watch Now use the exact same technology. One just saves the stream to the disc, the other plays it back real time.

Maybe there is a problem with your app. Try deleting the app from your iPad then reinstalling it from the app store. Might also want to reboot the iPad for good measure.


----------



## mattack

But I believe Download is more tolerant of brief problems in the connection, and stream needs the connection to be solid, especially for the setup.. (That's why I 99% of the time use download even if I intend on deleting it right after watching.. plus, it lets me skip forward and back much faster.)


----------



## czarr

mjpfeffer , were you ever able to resolve this issue? I am encountering this exact same issue except that I am not able to download any longer.


----------



## czarr

bump


----------



## apw2607

I'm getting this today. Its all very odd. Was working ok ... nothing changed in my network. Tivo stream setup (for out of home networking) all works fine, but the moment you try and actually stream something you get the error message.

The really weird thing is ... if you just leave the iPhone or Ipad even if you get the error message ... it eventually starts streaming ... after say 4 minutes or so.


----------



## series5orpremier

I opened a new Ipad and new Stream last night and am having similar problems. After my Ipad updated Ios I can't even complete Stream set-up. Did all the troubleshooting. Then did all the troubleshooting again while chatting with Tivo. They said wait 48 hours for a software update but I still don't feel good about it. Sometimes the Tivo app sees my Stream, sometimes it doesn't. If my wifi connection were weak why can I quickly surf the web and download apps with no problem?


----------



## Dan203

They were likely referring to the Stream itself getting a software update. If you look at the "full system information" screen in the app you can force a call and force a reboot if it's "pending restart". 

Also the connection between the TiVo, Stream and wifi router all need to be hard wired. If you're using wifi for any of those legs it can cause a problem.

The other issue is that the Stream needs to be linked to your TiVo account. If it was brand new and not ordered from TiVo then that process can take 24 hours. If you haven't linked the Stream to your account yet you need to do that. Even though it doesn't require service it still need to be linked to your account to function.


----------



## series5orpremier

Dan203 said:


> They were likely referring to the Stream itself getting a software update. If you look at the "full system information" screen in the app you can force a call and force a reboot if it's "pending restart".


I know, but I can't even get that far anymore because my Ipad gets hung up scanning to even see my Stream, which is properly connected to the rest of the hardware.

Paragraphs 2 and 3 aren't issues.


----------



## series5orpremier

Actually, I got that far now and made the service call request but can't tell if it's doing anything


----------



## series5orpremier

Well, the software version isn't any different than before but, after waiting for one of the rare occasions my Ipad could see my Stream, I did a Stream Restart from within the Tivo App and that seems to have done the trick. All of my previous Stream reboots had been done by pulling the plug for a while, and those reboots never fixed the problems. After the remote restart I tried Stream setup and it completed in a flash. Downloading appears to be working fine, although it's painfully slow. I have 15% of The National Dog Show with 75 minutes of downloading yet to go.


----------



## Dan203

You probably got the update when you forced the call, and then installed it when you rebooted.


----------

